# Little Late - Pictures from 2011 Blizzard



## Hambrick & Co.

Some pictures from last seasons blizzard. We were running around so much these are the only pictures I really got.


----------



## ultimate plow

Brings back memories. Love it!


----------



## 7_below

Looks fun!


----------



## erkoehler

Oh what fun it was!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

You guys got hit harder than us up here. I thought we got it bad, then i turned on the radio.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1363547 said:


> Brings back memories. Love it!


Yes it does. What a storm!


erkoehler;1363612 said:


> Oh what fun it was!


Fun? Plowing snow for over 4 days straight was fun? The hemroids I got sure weren't!


----------



## Mark13

I had a blast lol. I plowed snow for over a week averaging more then 8hrs a day. The first 40hrs were nonstop.


----------



## White Gardens

Pushin 2 Please;1363739 said:


> Fun? Plowing snow for over 4 days straight was fun? The hemroids I got sure weren't!


HA! :laughing: Nothing like a little friend to come out and say HI, I'm here, and I'm going to be a pain in the butt.

.


----------



## jkiser96

White Gardens;1363846 said:


> HA! :laughing: Nothing like a little friend to come out and say HI, I'm here, and I'm going to be a pain in the butt.
> 
> .


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That was a fun storm although I still don't remember wednesday. Tuesday and Thursday are in my memory but I got nothing for Wednesday.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1363944 said:


> That was a fun storm although I still don't remember wednesday. Tuesday and Thursday are in my memory but I got nothing for Wednesday.......


That whole week was kind of a blur. payup


----------



## Raymond S.

I think I feel sick...


----------



## grandview

And how many times did you say sh it when backing up and hitting your spreader in a snow bank?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

grandview;1364108 said:


> And how many times did you say sh it when backing up and hitting your spreader in a snow bank?


Over the 3 days, I have no clue......... I just remember all the lots being so tight cause of all the snow until we could bring the bobcat in and relocate some of the snow.

I'd still take working 3 days straight in that storm over my day job any day.......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Raymond S.;1364068 said:


> I think I feel sick...


That last picture was taken while sitting still at in a lot.


----------



## greatdanenick

Nice pics..yeah the fun it was haha,nice bobcat is that yours?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

greatdanenick;1364399 said:


> Nice pics..yeah the fun it was haha,nice bobcat is that yours?


That bobcat was really nice. Had every option on it. It belongs to a friend of a friend who let us use it for about a week.


----------



## greatdanenick

Hambrick & Co.;1365314 said:


> That bobcat was really nice. Had every option on it. It belongs to a friend of a friend who let us use it for about a week.


Thats good...They work great for snow removal,caint wait for some snowpayup


----------



## Brian Young

Those types of storms were fun at one point, now........:realmad: We had 3 just like that last year and I don't know how we got through it. This year we're all 24/7 employee's! No more excuses.


----------



## 87chevy

I remember back in the day when Minnesota got snow...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

87chevy;1366044 said:


> I remember back in the day when Minnesota got snow...


I remember when Illinois got snow.......


----------



## 7_below

*Here's a little taste of what we get in the Cuse! 12/8/2010*


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1363739 said:


> Yes it does. What a storm!
> 
> Fun? Plowing snow for over 4 days straight was fun? The hemroids I got sure weren't!


Not my fault your old! At this point, I'd love another blizzard!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1367950 said:


> Not my fault your old! At this point, I'd love another blizzard!!!


I'd take another blizzard right now as well. Who do we talk to about this?


----------



## TurbDies2500

very nice....that was a hell of a storm


----------



## 87chevy

Hambrick & Co.;1367780 said:


> I remember when Illinois got snow.......


When I get the phone number to order it I'll let you know :salute:


----------



## Mark13

Hambrick & Co.;1368015 said:


> I'd take another blizzard right now as well. Who do we talk to about this?


Noo, not now. Give it like a week or so. Got my foot between a 500bu gravity wagon (empty thankfully) and the bumper/hitch on my pickup as the wagon started rolling so I'm being a cripple with an air cast and crutches for a while.


----------



## rywnygc

Mark13;1369457 said:


> Noo, not now. Give it like a week or so. Got my foot between a 500bu gravity wagon (empty thankfully) and the bumper/hitch on my pickup as the wagon started rolling so I'm being a cripple with an air cast and crutches for a while.


Holy hel! man. Get better. If something like that happens to me, my 14 year old son will learn how to use my truck real quick. I'm sure he would love having me in the passenger seat trying to teach him how to stack.


----------



## plowingkid35

87chevy;1366044 said:


> I remember back in the day when Minnesota got snow...


ya would be nice to see some of that white stuff floating around here


----------



## Mark13

rlee;1369858 said:


> Holy hel! man. Get better. If something like that happens to me, my 14 year old son will learn how to use my truck real quick. I'm sure he would love having me in the passenger seat trying to teach him how to stack.


It's my left foot luckily. I'm able to drive yet so I could plow just can't get out and shovel or load my tailgate spreader without likely falling down a lot. Need studded crutches.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mark13;1370008 said:


> It's my left foot luckily. I'm able to drive yet so I could plow just can't get out and shovel or load my tailgate spreader without likely falling down a lot. Need studded crutches.


Wait, Mark isnt the rule if youre truck is broke or in this case you're hurt we get snow here????? Sorry about the foot but bring on the snow now!!!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Hope your foot gets better Mark. I'll add you to the prayer list.

I am getting bored here too! I got spoiled over the last 4 years!


----------



## Holland

A repeat of last years blizzard would be a nice way to start the season, but around here there's still people working to rebuild from the crazy flooding we had!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Holland;1378011 said:


> A repeat of last years blizzard would be a nice way to start the season, but around here there's still people working to rebuild from the crazy flooding we had!


Holland thats crazy!!!!!! I knew it flooded up there but not that bad. I have a house in Eagle Ridge and heard of the damage around that area but didnt know the down town area got hit that hard.......


----------



## Holland

Yea, poeple got hit hard, east dubuque got hit hardest. My old neighbors lost everything, had six feet in his shop, 16 inches in his house. Where's your place in the territory? I actually picked up a part time job plowing for the township and we cover part of it.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Holland;1385579 said:


> Yea, poeple got hit hard, east dubuque got hit hardest. My old neighbors lost everything, had six feet in his shop, 16 inches in his house. Where's your place in the territory? I actually picked up a part time job plowing for the township and we cover part of it.


Heim Court, over by the owners club.


----------



## 01PStroke

I remember that well.. wish stupid people would stay off the roads!


----------



## dieselss

going through the old phone and found some.


----------



## dieselss

it was fun,,but like was said before,,I lost a day in there somewhere


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That was a fun couple of days.


----------

